
Price-bots can collude against consumers - miraj
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21721648-trustbusters-might-have-fight-algorithms-algorithms-price-bots-can-collude
======
miraj
The research paper cited:

"Two Artificial Neural Networks Meet in an Online Hub and Change the Future
(Of Competition, Market Dynamics and Society)"
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2949434](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2949434)

